# Nine to five



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

My coffee set-up at work. The Kalita Wave (hidden on the left) is taking a break at the moment, as I've moved the Classic and the Eureka (after refurbishment and pimping) from home to the office. After all, I'm there for at least eight hours a day, so plenty of time for a brew. Plus, my boss is Italian and his reaction to my coffee is a good benchmark for my barista skillz, innit.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

nomilknosugar said:


> My coffee set-up at work. The Kalita Wave (hidden on the left) is taking a break at the moment, as I've moved the Classic and the Eureka (after refurbishment and pimping) from home to the office. After all, I'm there for at least eight hours a day, so plenty of time for a brew. Plus, my boss is Italian and his reaction to my coffee is a good benchmark for my barista skillz, innit.
> 
> View attachment 28753


Looks awesome... and what a cool boss!! I'm desperate to get a decent set up at work. Problem is I'm based at loads of different sites as a mobile worker so would need to rig something up in the van


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice corner!

So what was the boss' reaction exactly?


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

He didn't like the first single origin beans - "too flavoured" (quite fruity, I admit, and not for the purists). Second shot with a Has Bean coffee went down better. The cappuccino the other day was very well received. Better keep at it, practice makes perfect...


----------

